# Any beginner sites to bladesmithing?



## MisterMike (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm looking for any intro material that may be out there.

Thanks,


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jun 15, 2004)

I can't help, but this question strikes me as odd. If you have the facilities for bladesmithing, you either know a smith who could teach you or you're filthy stinking rich. And in the latter case, you could just hire a tutor. =P


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 15, 2004)

Your supposition strike me as odd too. I don't have the facilites...yet. And you don't have to be filthy stinkin rich either.

But nevermind....   www.swordforum.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 16, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Your supposition strike me as odd too. I don't have the facilites...yet. And you don't have to be filthy stinkin rich either.
> 
> But nevermind....   www.swordforum.com



Thanks for the link...cool site!


----------

